# Lost JRT in San Antonio, Texas Area



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

Grit is a male Jack Russell Terrier who is lost in the San Antonio, Texas area. His owner, Dana Clair Edwards, was murdered and Grit escaped at the time of the crime. He is neutered and has a microchip. He has a wired hair coat and is mostly white with a tan patch on his face. 

Here is a link to a post which contains a photo of Grit along with additional information.

Thank you!


----------

